# To tan, or not to tan?



## NicksWifey (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok so I've been having extreme withdrawls since I stopped indoor tanning. When I lived with my parents, I had a tanning bed there that you had to beat me to get out of. Explains why I was an NC42 in the past (which now I think is a little alarming for a white gal like me) and why I settled into a NC37 presently.
My dilemma is this, I miss the hell out of tanning. I miss how relaxing it was, I miss all of the yummy lotions and the results they gave and I miss the fading cherry & star tantoos that are on my hip. I have sessions at a salon, but with it being so crowded this time of year and because when I get off of work at 4:30, the only thing I want to do is go home and relax, not drive through crazy traffic to get to the salon and then have to wait for a bed to open up. I go visit my parents once a week and never really feel like using the tanning bed there either.
My dad has skin cancer and I'm afraid I'll have it one day too. I started tanning on/off when I was 16 and by the time I was 19, I tanned YEAR ROUND until this May when I moved out of my parents house. I used to go once a week now I don't even do that. 

So I need y'alls opinions. Do I look better with a tan or without? I've tried to find decent pics of me with a tan and a present one without a tan. Thanks!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Not tanning, presently:*





*While tanning**FIXED THE LINKS**:*

April 2008:





Oooh makes me miss being blonde









Don't laugh at my nasty ass stomach!


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't see the other pics, but honestly, you are sooo tan compared to me! (look at my profile pic!)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 4, 2008)

the pictures arent working for me so  can;t tell you which looks better. I can tell you that tanning beds are god awful for your skin. Dont take the risk. Like you said, your father has skin cancer, i don't understand why that wouldn't kill your urge to tan. 
Cancer aside, tanning that much will make you age horribly. Your skin will look like leather and you'll wrinkle way faster. If you're going to tan, opt for a spray tan. It might not be the same experience, but it's a lot less dangerous.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in the same situation as you.  I tanned year round from age 15 to age 21 and I just stopped tanning this April.  I use self tanners now, and while it isnt the same as a real tan its been pretty good for me so far.  I do it before bed and shower in the morning so it doesnt smell.  I caved once about a month ago and went to a bed but other than that ive been good.  Just think about the wrinkles and cancer you can get.  Thats why I stopped, I have soooooo much sun damage it isnt funny.  Spray tans are good if you wanna get REALLY dark! I used to do that for a few months but its such a hassle going a few times a week so now I like to do it myself in my bathroom!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I couldn't see the pics, either.  But don't tan...it's so bad for your skin.  I think you look gorgeous now.  You'll stay so pretty and wrinkle-free so much longer!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I couldn't see the pics, either.  But don't tan...it's so bad for your skin.  I think you look gorgeous now.  You'll stay so pretty and wrinkle-free so much longer!_

 
Ditto to what Karin said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You might miss tanning now but you will be thankful that you stopped in the long run.  Just my opinion of course but you look gorgeous Brittney with or without a tan!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 5, 2008)

You look beautiful with the paler skins; I can't see the darker ones.

If skin cancer is prevalent in your family, I'd quit immediately. Most of the people I know who look older beyond their years tanned, while those who look younger stayed away from the sun.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

When you're over 30 and still look younger than your age you'll be thankful and when you're over 50 and still don't have skin cancer you'll be even more thankful. I think you look good without too dark of a tan.


----------



## xlakatex (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. You look great right now and i cant see the other pics but you look great in the non tanning pic anyways!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 5, 2008)

hihi fellow IAT member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been posting there for a while though, like you I've stopped tanning and miss it so! For all the EXACT same reasons you mentioned! Yummy lotions, 'me' time, and being darker def boosted my confidence! I can't see the pictures from iamtan but I think I may have seen them before...you look beautiful both shades!

I really think the paler skin tone suits you more though! I've been contemplating going back for months now...but I'll tell you what, the longer you go without tanning the easier it is, especially if you try and take up new activities that give you some of the same feelings like tanning. For example you could try just taking a cat nap with an eye pillow instead of goggles, and put on some good music while you're at it...

Personally I just miss the entire experience. I miss going to the salon with the anticipation of knowing I'm going to be darker when I get out. I miss the spa-like feel of the salons. So instead, I've tried doing spa-like stuff at home. Making your bathroom a better place to relax in helps, that way you can just sink in a bubble bath, light some candles and just chill. It helps a lot!

As far as being dark goes, perhaps try splurging on some good STs! I know Walter (synergistik) from IAT knows everything there is to know about them, so I'm sure he'd be able to help you find one that would produce a tan closest to your natural one! Maybe try shooting him a PM? 

And above all like others have mentioned just try thinking of your Dad next time you get bitten by the tanning bug. Maybe if you see how he feels about you tanning knowing he's had skin cancer, that could help put things in perspective? 

from a girl who's in the same boat, I hope this helped


----------



## aimee (Aug 5, 2008)

the other pics are not working but girl youre tan in the first one
stop the tanning bed its absolutely horrible for your skin but i know what you mean sometimes i miss the tanning bed too but i dont want skin cancer or wrinkles so i stopped tanning indoors and i wear a high sunscreen when i go outside.
I do use self tanners. A gradual one for everyday a darker one for the weekends. For special occasions i get an airbrush tan.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I thought the links were working ok but I went ahead and fixed them so you can see how tan I was before.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen both pictures, and I think you look better not tanned to be honest (though I LOVE your little white tattoo....It's pretty much the cutest white tatt I've ever seen. I desperately want one!). Plus, the girls are right, all it's going to do in the long run is prematurely age you and possibly cause skin cancer, which is especially worrying coz your dad had it. You look healthy and beautiful as you are.


----------



## aimee (Aug 5, 2008)

you can get a tatoo like that when you spray tan too
ad the sticker and get an airbrush tan remove the sticker voila.

i like all of the pics you can rock both but for your skin its better you stopped indoor tanning.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 5, 2008)

You are so gorgeous in both picture, but OMG, please don't tan because you are even more beautiful with the paler skin, look so healthy, real, and just beautiful!


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 5, 2008)

you look better not tanned (and gorgeous!)


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2008)

You look better without a tan.  Tanning beds are so dangerous with longterm effects.  Think about those old woman you see that have skin like rubber because they tanned when they were younger and tons of wrinkles on their face because of tanning.  In the other pics, you look way too dark and orange.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_You look better without a tan. Tanning beds are so dangerous with longterm effects. Think about those old woman you see that have skin like rubber because they tanned when they were younger and tons of wrinkles on their face because of tanning. In the other pics, you look way too dark and orange._

 
Thanks for the input but I honestly don't think my tan looked orange. Slightly red and too dark, yes, but I never saw myself as being orange. It's probably just monitor settings or something. I don't mean to sound rude either, just saying my two cents


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't say much because I tan during the summer, but if you can afford it definitely do the spray tan.  It's going to save you in the long run, plus the fact that skin cancer does run in your family (though I know it doesn't have to to get it).  OT, but I completely love your hair blonde in the 2nd pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (of course you look just as gorgeous now)


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look better with a more natural look, imo the tanned pics, the tan looks too much.


----------



## faifai (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look about 100x better without a tan! Your skin looks so much fresher, healthier, and more glowy! In the tan photos, you look at least 10 years older to me.

I'm an NC45, East Indian, and it alarms me when people who are naturally much paler than me end up approaching my skintone. It just doesn't look natural at all, and despite what everyone says, intentionally dark tans DO tend to look orange/burnt brown, especially to someone who naturally has darker skin.

I also live in AZ, land of the ultra-tanned people, and it is sad to see so many girls irreparably damaging their skin just so they can look...exactly like everyone else. The majority of older Scottsdale women here were obviously tanning worshipers when they were our age, and it's really obvious that they have tons of skin damage because of it. They look dry, leathery, and look prematurely old.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 5, 2008)

ITA with above posters. My favorite is the first. I like you better w/darker hair too. It really shows off how beautiful your face is! 

I think that if anything you should just maintain the tan you have now. That way you still enjoy your perks of tanning without overloading the damaging effects of tanning.

It really is a big dilemma though, eh? I'm super pale -- can't even be matched in MAC foundations -- and although I love my smooth porcelain skin lately I can't stop thinking about trying to tan. The mess of sunless lotions and the uneven that can happen so easily really annoys me to no end. I'd just be happy with a fair amount of color, and I think that in the first picture of you you should just maintain that because it's not even "WHITE" lol. It's healthy... looking!


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look better with out the tan!  And just think - you look WAY better pale than you would if you got skin cancer on your face and had to use that medication to relieve it.  I've seen girl's who have gotten skin cancer on their face and had to use this medication that makes your face look like ground hamburger meat.  Not pretty... now having nice, fair skin - that's beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look better without a tan.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't take this in a mean spirited way, because you know I have mad love for you, but you look absolutely ridiculous with that tanned skin. You look fake and orange.

Your natural skin tone is so pretty and you look like a person that's happy and healthy, and having a good time being just who she is.

That being said, if tanning is something that you really love and miss, do it; but IN MODERATION. With all of the new research and knowledge about the dangers of it and the fact that your own father has skin cancer...come on darling, you are much smarter than that.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look soo much better without tanning all the time. You still have that beautiful glow even without tanning. I wouldn't risk it if I were you. You look gorgeous no matter what! 1,000 % for no tanning beds!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

You're so pretty, I wouldn't even worry about needing a tan. I like the blonde hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I enjoy your FOTD!

Yeah, tanning & sun = wrinkles. I've always worn sunglasses & kept my face out of the sun & at almost 50 - no wrinkles


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 5, 2008)

i tanned for all 4 years at college, and i was mega tan and mega blonde. looking back i think i look ridiculous! the one thing i didnt like about it is that - since i have a very pink skin tone, when i am tan its less pink looking.   when i am pale my pink cheeks are out of control.  but let me tell you its not worth it.  i def have the beginning of crows feet and i squint forehead line.   and i am in constant fear of skin cancer.   so now i just self tan!  the dior for face is AWESOME and bare escentuals one for body.   i havent been out in the sun almost at all this summer and i am still pretty tan!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

I won't even mention skin damage and all that, I think you already know... I'll just say what I see- You look soooooo much better in that 1st pic... (and I like your hair color there).. and yes, you look younger.. fresh, cute, gorgeous!


----------



## Kelaia (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you look much more gorgeous in the first pic


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to disagree with some of the above posters mentioning that you appear 'orange' or 'ridiculous'. I think you look gorgeous with both shades, even though that is a matter of opinion. I, personally, am a tanner and I'm trying to find alternatives to tanning but there really is just nothing like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with Brittni, you should just try to maintain the tan you have now and do it very, very moderately if anything. I'm definitely on the same boat as you! Tanning is terrible for your skin and even though I LOVE it, I'm also seeking alternatives..


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't mean to sound rude, but know that ican see the "tanned" pictures, i really must insist that you don't tan! You're "pale picture" is absolutly beautiful. you're skin looks healthy and glowing. You're eyes stand out. You're darker hair looks more natural, and makes you'\re features stand out wonderfully.

In the tanned ones... you're way too tanned. It looks fake. It blurrs out you're beautiful features. Sorry, but it does look ridiculous. In the blond/tanned one, well, you look fake. It's really not a good look. 
I don't want to sound mean, but you asked for our opinion, and i'm going to be honest. 

And besides all that, skin cancer! come on, don't risk you're life for vanity. It's so not worth it.


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your untanned pic is what I look like _with _a tan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 5, 2008)

^Ditto!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone. I honestly feel funny now saying that I feel/look so pale, because some of y'all still think I'm tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess that truly shows what a tan-o-holic I seriously was! People are always telling me I have a glow nowadays instead of how unhealthy my tan looks and that I look younger now than I did before.

I think I'm just going to stick to the sunless products I've been using, although I don't use that crap on my face because I break out in hives.

Thanks for everyone's opinions!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_People are always telling me I have a glow nowadays instead of how unhealthy my tan looks and that I look younger now than I did before._

 
I think you look younger with your skin lighter... I think the glow really contributes to that too. I think you look so much prettier with your skin lighter, but I know how tanning is addictive. Skin cancer runs in my family, so I quit tanning a long time ago. I doubt I'll ever see the inside of a tanning bed again, and I'm just praying I haven't done too much damage. I know how addictive tanning can be, but I think you're doing the best thing by staying out of the bed.


----------



## Sario (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm probably kind of a freak with the sunscreen and staying out of the sun, but I really think you look much better paler with the coppery hair, it's a combination that just makes you look gorgeous. I always think people with tans too dark for their natural complexion just look kind of freakish. Not to mention the whole "it's horrible for your skin and just promotes wrinkles and spots and cancer" thing which I'm sure you've heard tons of times.
Just my $0.02  =)


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

i think you look best in your nc37 skin.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 14, 2008)

i definitely think you look better without a tan! show off your natural beauty


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 14, 2008)

The dark tan with the blonde hair is edging on ganguro territory! I definitely like you more natural looking. It may be a "real" tan but it looks very synthetic on you for some reason!

Tanorexia kills!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL not to sound ignorant but what is ganguro?


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 15, 2008)

It was this trend in the 90's in Japan where girls bleached their hair blonde and wore light eye makeup and tanned really, really dark.
This one is pretty extreme, but you get the point! The whole idea of the trend was to look as unnatural as possible (in contrast to "classic" asian beauty, which is dark hair and milky skin).


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 16, 2008)

Your natural skin tone looks absolutely gorgeous/flawless! I just got a tan for the first time recently, although i love it..i'm excited to get back to the "old me"


----------



## Claire84 (Sep 13, 2008)

You always look beautiful, but you're ligher skin looks even more gorgeous on you.  Plus in that first photo you still have a natural looking tan - that's the sort of tan I have to use self-tanners ever week to achieve (unfortunately I'm naturally lighter than NC15!).


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm jealous!! Your skin looks tanned when you are not tanning. Honestly, I don't like ur tanned skin. It looks damaged.


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 16, 2008)

Tanning beds are so bad for you. I use to tan when I was younger as well.
But guess what?? they make bronzer, self tanning lotions.
I would highly rec. you using a SPF. 
I'm 35 & I don't look a day over 25. 
You can still use yummy moisterizers by using aromatherapy oils in a bath & using oils & lotions.

But please stop tanning. Ask any dermatogist, they will all say it's so bad for you. 
Good Luck


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 16, 2008)

Your natural skin is beautiful! 
You wanna see pale? I would have to tan for a whole week all day everyday to get to the shade of your natural skin....ok maybe a slight exaggeration but you get the idea lol
I'm so jealous of your skin! i don't think it's worth damaging it if it's already gorgeous..


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You're so pretty, I wouldn't even worry about needing a tan. I like the blonde hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoy your FOTD!

Yeah, tanning & sun = wrinkles. I've always worn sunglasses & kept my face out of the sun & at almost 50 - no wrinkles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Almost 50?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No way!! You look fantastic - not a day over 30 I always thought from your avatar. Wow, I'm stunned.

Nick'sWifey I think you've already decided not to tan but just wanted to add I think you look better in the first pic, which is 'without a tan', which coincidently is a tan that I'd love to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you look gorgeous now with lighter skin and dark hair.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol I didn't realise this thread is months old. Just shocked that elegant-one is nearly 50.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you look better without a tan.
If you do decide to start tanning again, you'd better stay out of those tanning beds! Spray tans and lotions only!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2008)

Y'all would be proud. It took learning I had to have my first thyroid surgery to stop me from tanning. I haven't tanned since September 10. I will never tan again and believe me, you wouldn't believe how much my foundation shade has changed in the matter of a month and a couple of weeks!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 22, 2008)

You look much better with your natural skin tone, without tan definitely.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2008)

Good job Britt!  You are gorgeous and your skin will stay beautiful now that tanning is no longer part of your life.  Not to mention healthy.

XO


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Oct 26, 2008)

I truly think you look best with out. I think the tan color looks unnatural. You're a gorgeous girl, and definitely don't need to tan!!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this, but I think its' ur choice.




Sario said:


> Just my $0.02 =)


----------



## SamanthaMor (Apr 21, 2011)

The first time I used the Pure Aloe Face Treatment from the Made from Earth skincare line I was so impressed I threw out every other bottle of lotion I had. It makes my skin so soft instantly and smells so good. It helps keep my skin moisturized for days even after my showers. I have noticed an improvement in my tan too. It helps my skin tan better because it has more moisture and keeps the tan I have even if I don't go to the tanning bed for a week. I would definitely recommend this to anyone whether they tan or not!


----------

